
Spectre explanation in CSAPP? - cpu_
https://imgur.com/gallery/ixge26y
======
cpu_
Was reading on "Exception handling" in Computer Systems: A Programmer's
Perspective 2nd edition chapter 4.5.9 and found it interesting that they
explained "subtleties" related to Spectre vulnerability. Was this known before
Spectre being disclosed?

